
“Life of a Silicon Valley Hipster” Picture Book - jjaksic
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jaksic/life-of-a-silicon-valley-hipster
======
jjaksic
Startup culture has become fairly mainstream, thanks to shows like "Silicon
Valley"; but there aren't any humorous books about "making the world a better
place" by becoming seemingly rich, so we decided to create one. It’s an epic
tale about a stereotypical hipster named Theo and his disruptive startup,
which I'm sure many of you will find heartwarming :)

Comments and "investment capital" welcome :) Also, feel free to share with
your hipster and non-hipster friends.

